# Looking for Universities in Melbourne



## jimmi481 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi friends,
I am looking for universities for doing masters. 
My profile is
10th - 90%
12th - 80%
B.Tech CSE - 8.7/10

Please suggest me good universities for doing MS and MBA in Melbourne.

Thanks,


Post your mobile numbers also for connecting on whatsapp group for discussions on immigration.


----------

